# Smurf blue Porsche



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Happened across this Porsche today. I guess M3's aren't the only LSB cars out there.


----------



## Ben Carufel (Jul 20, 2003)

I see a 993 Cabrio all the time here in that same color. In fact, I asked the question over on Bimmerforums.com when I first saw it about whether or not it was factory paint...

I figured the owner really liked LSB so they had their Porsche painted that color. Turns out that color really is a Porsche color.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I almost bought this one before a cousin in Miami told me up that up close and personal it was in substandard shape:


----------



## vm (Jul 16, 2002)

That color is "Riviera Blue" in Porsche speak. It's been available since 95 at least.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Carufel said:


> I see a 993 Cabrio all the time here in that same color. In fact, I asked the question over on Bimmerforums.com when I first saw it about whether or not it was factory paint...


Heh heh, I think I actually know the owner of the car you're talking about. Lives in University City? He said there are only something like 18 993 cabs that were ever painted that color! There's a guy with an LSB M3 down the street from him, who always checks out the Porsche when he drives slowly by.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Definately "smurfy" shade of Blue, almost like a toy car blue.


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

I saw one same colour in Toronto last week. Ugh!


----------



## 550iGuy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Porsche in University City*

The guy that owns that 97 993 Cabriolet (gray interior) in University City is one of my best friends. The color of his 993 is Blue Turqoise. Riveria Blue is a bit "brighter", and it's not "Turquoise Blue" either (the reverse) which is a metallic color. He did comment that he sees the guy with the LSB M3 drive by as he lives down the street from him.

Porsche has used that color for a while, but very few cars are produced with it.

I think that color and LSB turn a lot of heads (when they're on the right cars, of course).


----------

